# Wasatch Late Hunt



## k.riser (Feb 7, 2013)

I am going into this application period with 10 pts for LE Elk. I like the Wasatch unit and am fairly familiar with some parts of it. I am considering putting in for the ML hunt, but I am also interested in the new late hunt. If it is like some other similar units (Manti or Book Cliffs), I am probably close to being able to draw that hunt with the points I have. My question is..What is the hunting like in Nov? I have hunted in October before and it seems like the elk have been pushed pretty hard by the time the spike hunt is over. Do they move down onto private property or just into the thick nasty stuff and get nocturnal? Those who have hunted rifle deer up around Strawberry, or done later hunts, like the spike ML hunt...Are you still seeing good bulls at that time of year? If so, what are the best ways to hunt them? I assume they would be in bachelor herds at that time of year?
For you who have hunted the LE ML hunt..Do the elk still respond to calls after the Rifle guys have been hammering them for over a week?


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

P.M sent


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Thats funny, I have wondered the same thing. I have 14 points, have thought about putting in for the late hunt. Ive never hunted spikes during the muzzleloader hunt on the wasatch, but just on its north border (any bull) . I would have bought a spike tag, scouted it more or less if I would have known the late hunt would have been offered this year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Been involved in a discussion about the 'late Wasatch' with the Strawberry bay
guides for about a week. Draw odds, success rates and why they stopped it in 2006.

In interesting stuff, Berry Blaster put in for it....Looks like it might take 14/15+ BPs to draw.

They stopped the late hunt there in 06 because of the 90% success on 1 year + older
aged-ed bulls being harvested on winter grounds...

Here's the link:
http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 15019.html


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if it snows you can find a nice bull if you can get around.If if it don't snow then you will be busting your butt trying to find them in the deep nasty canyons.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^ Nope, Snow dose NOT matter. These bulls show up snow or not...^^^^

Some places, it takes snow to move animals, some place do not.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> ^^^^ Nope, Snow dose NOT matter. These bulls show up snow or not...^^^^
> 
> Some places, it takes snow to move animals, some place do not.


i disagree.I ahve had that area for late season cow tags. When we had no snow it was tuff finding them where you can get to them and get one out. When we had snow man we see some monster bulls and bucks. I know this area pretty good and I know where they head when the snow flys.But that just me.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Were not talkin cows here, Been living/watching on the south end of
the unit for 35 years.........The Bulls show up even when the cows dont.........

Especialy the last 3 years!!!, the freak'in cow herds are gone :shock:


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd have to agree with goofy on this one. Bulls on the Wasatch generally winter in the same areas year after year after year. I've seen bulls show up for 5 or 6 years consecutivley. Snow doesn't seem to play into the equation to much. Figure out where they go and you ought to be able to kill one.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Were not talkin cows here, Been living/watching on the south end of
> the unit for 35 years.........The Bulls show up even when the cows dont.........
> 
> Especialy the last 3 years!!!, the freak'in cow herds are gone :shock:


see you are talking about the south end.Im talking about the north end.I cant say much for the south end.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Where have you hunted for your cows dustin, if you dont mind me askin?


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> ^^^^ Nope, Snow dose NOT matter. These bulls show up snow or not...^^^^
> 
> Some places, it takes snow to move animals, some place do not.


Agreed. On the spike muzzleloader hunt last fall there were big bulls all over with no snow. We saw most low on the flats.

I have 12 points. Humm???


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Something else those of you putting in for the draw should consider...

On BOTH Wasatch and Nebo, The addition of these late hunts will REDUCE tags
available for Archery, muzzy, and early rifle.........

I've been told tag reductions were in the works anyway for Nebo, these late
season permits will REALLY have an impact there on total number of permits issued.

Same on the Wasatch, permits for LE archery , muzzy , and early rifle likely REDUCED..
This will change last years draw odds, Some guys thinking they will draw tags, may NOT.
Just a heads up :shock: :!:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

COOPERD said:


> Where have you hunted for your cows dustin, if you dont mind me askin?


it just depends on how much snow we have.


----------



## oilcan (Feb 24, 2013)

Just joined the Forum and have been reading through some of the posts and this one peaked my interest.
I am a Non-Res, have never hunted the Wasatch but have passed through it many times on my trips to Colorado.I was wondering if you where to get a good snow would access into the unit be a problem in November? Do they close access to the roads (gates) when it starts snowing?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

oilcan, welcome to the forum!

To answer your question.
Yes they do close gates now, And the south end of the Wasatch has LOST hundreds
of thousands of acres of winter recreation areas that are now closed during winter
months......BUT, there usually not closed til after Thanksgiving..around Dec,1..


----------



## oilcan (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks goofy


----------



## jims (Mar 1, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone may have a feel for what the late Nebo may be like? Has there ever been a late season hunt there before?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes,
It ran the same two years as The Wasatch......

And was discontinued/ended, for the same result...

TOO High success on the oldest class bulls.


----------



## bbford (Mar 28, 2012)

So did anyone end up pulling a tag? I put in with 13 and pulled a tag. I'll tell you what the anticipation is killing me! A little nervous to say the least.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

bbford said:


> So did anyone end up pulling a tag? I put in with 13 and pulled a tag. I'll tell you what the anticipation is killing me! A little nervous to say the least.


Lucky bugger! I'd kill for that tag. Kill a beast!


----------



## bbford (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm sure gonna try got a stud I've been watching hopefully he will hang around for 3 more weeks


----------

